# Cocoa Address Book API - Nothing works!



## cbl2001 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi,

I am trying to build address book access into my cocoa app using the address book API. No matter what I do (using every example I've found on the web), I get the following error message:

ZeroLink: unknown symbol '_kABGroupNameProperty'

Which I figure is telling me I've missed a definition somewhere, but i have imported the <AddressBook/AddressBook.h> header file as described in the API docs.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Here's the code:




#import <AddressBook/AddressBook.h>

[....]

-(id) init
{
	[super init];

	clients = [ [NSMutableArray alloc] initWithCapacity:1024 ];

	ABAddressBook* book = [ ABAddressBook sharedAddressBook ];

	ABSearchElement* se = [ ABGroup searchElementForProperty:kABGroupNameProperty
							label:nil
							key:nil
							value"MyGroup"
						  comparison:kABEqual ];

	NSArray* results = [ book recordsMatchingSearchElement: se ];

	NSLog( [results description ] );

	return( self );
}



Thanks in advance!
Chris
--
www.chrisblunt.com


----------



## kainjow (Jul 28, 2005)

Make sure you add the AddressBook.framework to your project. It's located at /System/Library/Frameworks/AddressBook.framework - just go to Project > Add to Project and select this framework.


----------



## cbl2001 (Jul 28, 2005)

hi that's worked, thanks! always the smallest of mistakes causing the biggest headaches!

Cheers,
Chris
--
www.chrisblunt.com


----------

